# Quick pics of my gtr



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice 32gtr you got there mate


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks sweet


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

I like those hardpipes, damn the enginebay looks nice


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sweeeeet!!!!

Bob


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice, super clean car.


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Your engine bay is darn clean!


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers guys,I try my best..purchased it from newera a few years back,so it started life in the uk,reasonably clean...still only 40'000 on the clock,drives as good as new I'm sure..


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

cant get much minter than that IMO

then again alpeag would give ya a run for your money


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Mick-skyline said:


> cant get much minter than that IMO
> 
> then again alpeag would give ya a run for your money


No chance, that engine bay wins hands down!!!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Ding dong!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Neat


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------

